# Zing Shot



## nickjames (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey Everyone,
My name is Nick. I recently purchased a "Zing Shot" slingshot from a lady at a garage sell. She didn't know much about it so I thought I'd come find the people that do and see if you guys have any info on it. First off, its made of plastic, it was manufactured in 1952 by Zing Manufacturing in san jose california (Which is where i purchased it), and still has the original instructions and paper target inside, however I believe that it is missing an arrow it came with. Anyways, I've done a bunch of google searching to no avail, so here I am. I'm going to attach some photos as well

This picture shows the slingshot folded up for the arrow application:








Then you can pull the plastic back for a wider gap to allow for a normal slingshot:








Anyways, its made of heavy duty plastic, and is in overall really good condition both the slingshot and the box.

Thanks in advance.

Nick


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I can hear the collectors here drooling already.

Nice find!


----------



## nickjames (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks! Also, if you guys need any other pics let me know.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It is the first one that i have seen. Drool -- Tex


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, Gary must see this......


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

OH Man, I NEED that! Nice pick-up NJ! Never saw one like that before. NICEEEE!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

Very cool! Its neat that SS have been around so long that there has been many company's get in and out of manufacture through the years. Some cast in home garages even sold nation wide. Real unique gimmick on this one, fun little collectible. 
Mark


----------



## nickjames (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow, great reaction to the piece. Wasn't sure if there'd be any interest. Would any of you guys be able to put a $ value on this thing. I mean, something an enthusiast such as yourselves would spend. I'd be more interested in getting it to a collector who likes this sort of stuff then have it sit around my house.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

A great find indeed.
If you don't mind. More pics would be nice.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

I agree more pics, that's just too cool is there a date?


----------



## nickjames (Sep 5, 2012)

Front of box:







Copyright:







Side







Side







side


----------



## nickjames (Sep 5, 2012)

Contents @ purchase:







Random Envelope, not sure of the purpose:







Instructions:







Patent # on instructions:







Inside Instructions(No inner pages, 1 8.5X11 folded in half):







Backside of instructions:


----------



## nickjames (Sep 5, 2012)

Paper Target:







Bottom of target:


----------



## nickjames (Sep 5, 2012)

And the slingshot mechanism and a curious cat.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Man that is cool. That's the find I'm always hoping to come across. Looks to be in amazing shape. If you don't mind me asking, what kind of deal did you get on it? Just curious. If this was a $5 steal, that would make it that much more awesome.


----------



## nickjames (Sep 5, 2012)

quarterinmynose said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what kind of deal did you get on it? Just curious. If this was a $5 steal, that would make it that much more awesome.


It was indeed a $5 steal - or I should say, $4 steal.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

That thing is cool. I'm going to have to try and replicate it now. Thanks alot! As if I didn't have enough to do already!!!
Looks like it could be made from a type of bacalite or something (like the old phones and electric kettles)
Who knows what a serious collector would pay for it but it's apparently very rare and you have original packaging which boosts the value conciderably. I wouldn't accept less than $200 and you may find someone willing to pay alot more. Do your research. Ask antiques or collectors people befor you sell. Thats my thoughts anyway.
Very nice find and best of luck.
Rapier


----------



## nickjames (Sep 5, 2012)

Rapier said:


> That thing is cool. I'm going to have to try and replicate it now. Thanks alot! As if I didn't have enough to do already!!!
> Looks like it could be made from a type of bacalite or something (like the old phones and electric kettles)
> Who knows what a serious collector would pay for it but it's apparently very rare and you have original packaging which boosts the value conciderably. I wouldn't accept less than $200 and you may find someone willing to pay alot more. Do your research. Ask antiques or collectors people befor you sell. Thats my thoughts anyway.
> Very nice find and best of luck.
> Rapier


Awesome, Much appreciated Rapier. I'll keep everyone posted on that.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the additional pics and the video.
Nice idea with this kind of mechanism. Somebody was thinking in 1952.
I bet some collectors will make you an offer soon.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

sweet find !! 
im gonna have to get off my ass and go check out some car boot sales


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Now you know the meaning, " gold is where you find it ". Great find Nick, congratulations.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Did a little sluthing on this and came up with the original patent submission re: patent no 2,610,620 found here; http://patft.uspto.g...acgi/nph-Parser





























Also it might take a bit of sifting but I'm sure you'll find forums on collecting and antiques on the interwebs...

Anyway I hope this helps.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Nick, I would put that on e-bay. You have some really serious collectors out there. There are some that don't even post on any of the forums preferring to remain anonymous. That may go $50 or more Bud. You never know but it is boxed and it'a a rare one. Of course there are a few guys in here that would be willing to make you a nice deal too. Decision time Buddy! Flatband


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

That is BAD***! Love the way it folds around. You never know what hidden treasures you might find at a yardsale.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow, that is so cool! Nice find, I am never so lucky. I have been thinking a lot about folding slingshots....hummmm


----------



## nickjames (Sep 5, 2012)

Really glad you all like it so much. Cool to find something so rare. Thanks for everyone's ideas and info.


----------



## nickjames (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello again, wanted to let you guys know I've posted this piece on Ebay. Thought you guys might be interested.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251308529892

Thanks for your advice and interest.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I bet it is worth 300 dollars.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a Singshot paid $175.00 in E-bay last year out bidding someone.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Spelled it wrong it's Zingshot.


----------



## nickjames (Sep 5, 2012)

We got 1 hour left on the eBay auction. Only @ $50 right now. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251308529892


----------

